# MAN! He got some Air!



## MedicPrincess (Jul 29, 2006)

Here you go...its only about 20 seconds long...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QvrhLB-Zqk


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn.

Here's another reason you wear a seatbelt.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Damn.
> 
> Here's another reason you wear a seatbelt.


Is he wearing a Dale Earnhardt shirt?


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 30, 2006)

My goodness. He _is_ wearing a Dale Earnhardt t-shirt. Irony.

_My momma taught me my ABCs: one, two, Earnhardt, four..._


----------

